# Teams for Anime/Manga characters



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 18, 2008)

Post their name, what series they're from, and of course, their team.

Rain: Immortal rain
Blissey: Practically immortal when it comes to battling it. >:( 
Togetic: It’s an angel.
Spinda: Rain is a spaz, this suits him perfectly.

Machika: Immortal rain
Houndoom: Well, she’s his grim reaper.
Scyther: Again, she’s his grim reaper
Luvdisk: She loves rain so much, I couldn’t resist it. ;D

Azmaria Hendric: Chrono crusade
Lopunny:  No real reason.
Togetic:  it’s a frickin angel.
Meowth: Azmaria is the apostle of charity. Spot the link.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Teams for [Anime/Manga/Other Media] characters*

I'm trying to come up with a team for Rosette and Chrono from Chrono crusade, and Daisuke and Dark from D.N.Angel. Any help?


----------

